# Plastic Valkyrie/Stompa Development



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Another from Warseer; I'd advise taking this with a big ol' grain of salt: 



> For the purpose of not screwing over the staff member who told me, I won't specify which store told me this (and no, not Reading, because I ain't there for another few weeks) - but the Boyz from a certain store I frequent were dragged down to a meeting/presentation/seminar thing were they got sneak peeks of things that were confirmed to be coming in the pipeline, for CERTAIN.
> 
> The two kits definatley 100% confirmed are and yes, the rumors have been kicking around for ages but this is to say that are 100% - a Valkyrie plastic kit, this will not come with any parts that might turn it into a Vulture (meaning that thats getting the skip from the Guard codex probably).
> 
> ...


-Originally posted by Dominus_Serui


If this is indeed true, looks like the much-rumored Valkyrie and Stompa kits are on for sure. I remain skeptical; no release dates seem to be mentioned. Still, we can hope, can't we? 

:biggrin:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

A Valkyrie? Oh I am so buying that if it's true. I'll start a Guard army just because of the one model. Thanks for the heads up Loyalist42.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

wow now thats some juicy info :good: i wonder how much they will cost especialy the stompa


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i'd rather make my stompa by myself. i just get a plant pot and flip it over and cover it with armor. as for the valkyrie, i assume that they will cost about 50 bucks and i'll get 3 of them.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, this would be huge for me, a Stompa is a must have, just to paint it, even if gets little table time. However the Valkyries would be something I'd want a few of for when I go back to Guard next year, always wanted my Grenadiers/Storm Troopers coming onto the table in something funky.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm heavily considering snagging a Valkyrie solely for an Inquisitorial Stormtrooper squad rappelling onto an enemy strongpoint-type diorama. Ah, the possibilities...

:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

SO rumored plastic kits are:

Valkyrie
Thunderhawk
Stompa
and something else huge that flies (Vampyre?)

All I have to say if GW is doing a great job of empting my pockets!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

If its big and its not Imperial I serious doubt it is being made. This is more from a business aspect I feel more than anything. Imperial stuff could be used by many races so many players will purchase the item where as the stompa can only be used by orks. I don't think there would be enough ork players to justify the cost of the kit and most ork players are willing to build their own. At least that is what my sources in GW are telling me in a round about way. Which makes perfect business sence to me so while it would be cool to see an ork stompa I seriously doubt that it would happen.

The Valkyrie would be cool to see as well as the thunderhawk so hopefully those will happen for you guys that play them.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Hooray! VTOL craft for my drop troopers!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah Kel, it's exactly what we've been talking about for your army isn't it?

And Morfang, doesn't a looted valkyrie appeal to your more orky tendencies?


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

Hopefully a Stormhammer would be nice.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

It suits my regiment perfectly. A couple of those babies would look super fabulous.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

something tau springs to mind barracudda? hehe a manta:fuck:


----------

